# 6309 Crown Gasket



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

As above Gent's,I've searched Cousins website, but cant find the gasket I need.Would anyone here know the part number ?

Many Thanks in anticipation - Mick.


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

mickyh7 said:


> As above Gent's,I've searched Cousins website, but cant find the gasket I need.Would anyone here know the part number ?
> 
> Many Thanks in anticipation - Mick.


Mick

The part number is OK0240B0A

Copy and paste this into the Cousins search box as it's a mixture of capital "o" and zeros.

Let me know if you still can't find the part.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

mickyh7 said:


> As above Gent's,I've searched Cousins website, but cant find the gasket I need.Would anyone here know the part number ?
> 
> Many Thanks in anticipation - Mick.


hello Micky,

if it's the 6309-704x diver or the 6309-7290 the part you need is:

Seiko Gasket OK0240B0A, cousins have them at Â£3.45+postage

oops too slow


----------



## DaveS (Dec 7, 2009)

wookie said:


> mickyh7 said:
> 
> 
> > As above Gent's,I've searched Cousins website, but cant find the gasket I need.Would anyone here know the part number ?
> ...


Just beat you to it. LOL


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Thanks Gent's - Regards - Mick.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

bry1975 said:


> :thumbup:


Not quite so funny when you see Cousins postage charges-Yikes !!!

I have some light Silicon Grease which I use for my Rifle-Should I put a smear on the gasket before fitting ?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Yep not a bad idea!

Cousin's prices are STEEP. Wanted 19quid for a felt wheel ended up shopping at amazon costing me just over Â£4! :thumbsup:


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Thanks,will do.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Any pics of the lovely watch Mick?


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

Off to work,right now,night-shift (Bugger),I will post some tomorrow.


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

I have the watch in bits now,to take Bry's advice and replace the crown gasket.So far so good.BUT where is the old crown gasket ? I cant see it.Help anyone - Please ?


----------



## mickyh7 (May 21, 2009)

mickyh7 said:


> I have the watch in bits now,to take Bry's advice and replace the crown gasket.So far so good.BUT where is the old crown gasket ? I cant see it.Help anyone - Please ?


Sorry,me being thick.All sorted now.


----------

